# broke another clutch at h20i



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

im stuck and sad. my pressure plate rivet broke once again.............

different tranny stock flywheel and crank pully.

THANKS SPEC stage 3 +


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbdown: to SPEC ... 

(im still on my Clutchnet 6puck and x2 red PP from 2 years ago... :thumbup


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

SPEC is the best :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

my SPEC3+ has been working great for many miles and lots of HP'ers


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

It doesn't happen to everybody but the percentage of the people that it happens to makes me wonder. 10 bad ones out of a 100 is not good quality control.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I eff'ed my clutchnet up good! Put a nice groove in the pp and some nice gashes in the flywheel bolts...
Eurospec Flywheel is tough as hell, no major wear
Who the Fu


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

16v vw im telling you man order a clutchnet from fourseasons. you will see what im talking about the rivets are double in size and they appear to be of a much stronger/higher grade metal. plus the clutch disc the springs are caged in. i broke my spec stage 3 then clutchmasters. I ordered a clutchnet and glad i did. plus they triple strap the pp instead of everyone else including southbend who only double straps it.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

in dubslugs pic you can see the springs on the clutch disc are caged in. Clutchnet is made in the USA quality. You will see what im talking about once you get it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> in dubslugs pic you can see the springs on the clutch disc are caged in. Clutchnet is made in the USA quality. You will see what im talking about once you get it.


I've used CN since Velocity Tuning sold them. Long time huh?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I would have to agree that the clutchnet is a very stout piece, BUT I still broke it! If your making over 400 I would have to suggest another route. I wouldn't feel comfortable bringing my car to the track with a clutchnet


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

dub_slug said:


> I would have to agree that the clutchnet is a very stout piece, BUT I still broke it! If your making over 400 I would have to suggest another route. I wouldn't feel comfortable bringing my car to the track with a clutchnet


so who wwould you use???


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Usually the pp straps/rivets break. If yours wore like that something else is wrong with the setup. I've never used that flywheel before...

If you want something that works, pony up for a twin disc or have spare parts.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

3 years and 600hp later, Clutchnet Red is still holding up...


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I tore my car down for winter. Im planning another build. Who's got a nice twin disc clutch for the o2a/o2j?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

dub_slug said:


> I tore my car down for winter. Im planning another build. Who's got a nice twin disc clutch for the o2a/o2j?


clutchmasters


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Clutchmaster, in my opinion, is pure garbage. I put a their twin disc clutch in a 400hp Mini Cooper, only for it to completely self destruct the first time, so much so, the car went to California for their rep to look at it. The first time they sent the wrong flywheel but wanted more moeny to send to correct flywheel because they said that wasn't possible. 1 year later the clutch is failing again. They make overpriced junk...but thats just my opinion


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm going to run a stock clutch (~50k miles) with a lightened stock flywheel, on a 12v with an hx35 aiming at 350whp. How long before you think I'll blow that up? :laugh:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

I bet it will last a while. JHayes has been running the stock clutch and flywheel for over 30k miles at 300whp


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

stock clutch wont hold more than 300


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

shiet im building a vrt now and cannot believe you went thru so many clutches while others are running years on their clutchnets 

im gonna be running clutchnet red but didnt you already say you pooched one of those out ?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

KubotaPowered said:


> Clutchmaster, in my opinion, is pure garbage. I put a their twin disc clutch in a 400hp Mini Cooper, only for it to completely self destruct the first time, so much so, the car went to California for their rep to look at it. The first time they sent the wrong flywheel but wanted more moeny to send to correct flywheel because they said that wasn't possible. 1 year later the clutch is failing again. They make overpriced junk...but thats just my opinion


What would you suggest other than CM?


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i hear south bend is the way to go.

im at 24 psi now, daily driving.

sometimes i turn it down to 19..........


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

16V VW said:


> i hear south bend is the way to go.
> 
> im at 24 psi now, daily driving.
> 
> sometimes i turn it down to 19..........


This.

All the TDI guys that do monstrous amount of torque use and recommend South Bend. Not too expensive and they seem good. remember that TDI guys make x2 the amount of torque of a gasser at same HP range and that only a chip makes stock clutches slip on TDI's :what::laugh:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

now i know i only have a wimpy little 4cyl but i run the clutchmaster fx700. do i need to replace the discs and floaters? yes. do i daily drive this car? no. do i drive it on the street? yes. do i ever break it? NO. this car is mainly used for drag racing, so it takes alot of abuse and im sure one day it will break. everything can break. but when clutchnets started falling apart at 350ft lb of torque this is what i went with. oh yeah my 4 cyl makes torque too


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

looks like someone needs to go unsprung :laugh:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

turbodub said:


> now i know i only have a wimpy little 4cyl but i run the clutchmaster fx700. do i need to replace the discs and floaters? yes. do i daily drive this car? no. do i drive it on the street? yes. do i ever break it? NO. this car is mainly used for drag racing, so it takes alot of abuse and im sure one day it will break. everything can break. but when clutchnets started falling apart at 350ft lb of torque this is what i went with. oh yeah my 4 cyl makes torque too


Pftt! I can make 285lbs (140hp) on just a chip. DMF stock clutches scream like little girls being raped when I do a 3rd gear pull 
I doubt you make peak torque @ 2k RPMs or so :laugh:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

DJ Gonzo said:


> Pftt! I can make 285lbs (140hp) on just a chip. DMF stock clutches scream like little girls being raped when I do a 3rd gear pull
> I doubt you make peak torque @ 2k RPMs or so :laugh:


What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

:screwy:Maybe he just doesn't know how to read.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

turbodub said:


> What is this supposed to mean?


Im laughing because I can slip a stock or even VR6 clutch with just a chip and that you guys should just do South Bend just as I will when I do my 2.0T :thumbup:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> What would you suggest other than CM?


I like Southbend and Clutchnet. I use the Southbend on the BT TDI and it holds 350wtq all day. The Clutchnet holds the VR turbo, no slipping and its not a harsh ride. I don't like the lightened flywheels though coupled with a high clamp pressure pressure plate, it makes for a lot of footwork, especially with the AC on in traffic.


----------



## Lindahl (Feb 16, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> :thumbdown: to SPEC ...
> 
> (im still on my Clutchnet 6puck and x2 red PP from 2 years ago... :thumbup


Do you use the sprung hub or solid hub version?



KubotaPowered said:


> 3 years and 600hp later, Clutchnet Red is still holding up...


What disc do you use?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Lindahl said:


> Do you use the sprung hub or solid hub version?
> 
> What disc do you use?



Sprung clutchnet 6 puck :thumbup:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

DJ Gonzo said:


> Im laughing because I can slip a stock or even VR6 clutch with just a chip and that you guys should just do South Bend just as I will when I do my 2.0T :thumbup:


well im trying to show you guys that the clutchmasters twin will hold 500ft lb of torque. not 250ft lb:beer:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> Sprung clutchnet 6 puck :thumbup:


This


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

turbodub said:


> well im trying to show you guys that the clutchmasters twin will hold 500ft lb of torque. not 250ft lb:beer:


Southbends will hold way more than 250. Depends what stage you buy but any one of them is rated 300+.
And TDI people really know how to beat up clutches, axles, and syncros with their torque being down so low (lots o' wheel hop) and South Bend is what they use for the most part.

But hey whatever works is fine with me. :beer:

Also depends on driving style and quality control.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Friend of mine had the same thing happen to the springs in his spec stage 1 in his car. But to be honest it was in 3 cars as well, including a 16vt and 2 vrt's. Had lots of miles, maybe 25k and quote a few of them were being driven without mercy and plenty of burnouts.


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

I did the same thing when I shifted from 3rd to 2nd at about 100mph


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

spec wants me to get a twin disc, I JUST WANT OUT OF THEIR TRASH PRODUCT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! give me my money so i can get a southbend!

it's a street car with a vr6 for #[email protected]% sake! they are not macho powerplants


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a spec stage 3+ held 368whp just fine. Now I will be throwing more then 500trq hopefully it holds. If not I guess clutchmasters twin disc will be going in. 

I here southbend is good also clutchnet.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Bthornton10 said:


> I have a spec stage 3+ held 368whp just fine. Now I will be throwing more then 500trq hopefully it holds. If not I guess clutchmasters twin disc will be going in.
> 
> I here southbend is good also clutchnet.


Got a Clutchnet 6-puck sprung in a 02M holding 28psi for 2 yrs with no problems, about to test a similar setup in a 02J very soon. Going Clutchnet again.


----------

